
Mount Gox Saga and Its Effect on Bitcoin Price in 2018 - ashish343
The news of the suspension brought about the cost of Bitcoin diving by 20%. The organisation found that it had “lost” in excess of 850,000 bitcoins, which, at the time, spoke to more than 7% of all the bitcoins available for use.
======
hanselot
Why does it seem like every cryptocurrency article is written by someone in 10
minutes? Why does it seem like the same article is then edited by a 6 year old
who speaks English as a third language?

------
raducu
It amusses me to no end how people cry about the japanese attorney is crashing
bitcoin prices by selling some of the 200.000 bitcoins, yet completely forget
that hackers also stole 600.000 bitcoins and how they might use those bitcoins
to manipulate the market in unpredictable ways.

~~~
patd
The 600k have probably been sold already.

------
ashish343
[https://blog.coinswitch.co/mount-gox-saga-and-its-effect-
on-...](https://blog.coinswitch.co/mount-gox-saga-and-its-effect-on-bitcoin-
prices-in-2018-ffe2133607b9)

